# Can't Find Egg Crate



## Gumbo_Ghost (Sep 25, 2010)

I've been perusing thread about Egg Crate. I'm not quite sure if I need it or not, but I would like the fake piece of mind at least...

Anyway, I checked a local hardware store and the guy had no idea what I was talking about.
And then I went to Home Depot and he said he knew what it was, but they didn't carry it. He said you'd have to go to some kind of an industrial lighting warehouse or something.

Where are people getting this?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My Home Depot carries it and has for all the years I've been keeping fish. Maybe if you ask for a light diffuser for ceiling light fixtures?


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

I got mine at Lowe's


----------



## Gumbo_Ghost (Sep 25, 2010)

I actually wrote down Light Diffuser as well, in case "Egg Crate" wasn't enough.

Maybe I'll check out Lowes tomorrow, Walmart maybe?


----------



## Blendsbtm (Sep 10, 2010)

In previous threads I've read about this situation as well as my own personal experience you just have to ask the right person because home depot does carry it. If the person says they don't, ask him/her to speak to his/her supervisor.


----------



## Gumbo_Ghost (Sep 25, 2010)

Hmmm, it's tough to get the "right guy" there.

I don't see it on their website though

The hardware store guy acted like he had no idea what I was talking about. I said "Egg Crate" and "Light Diffuser" and even described it. He wanted nothing to do with me


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

When I lived in the St.Louis area, I found I had to find it myself many times. Best way to find it at Home Depot or Lowe's is to go look yourself. Go to the area where drop in ceiling tile are stocked. The panels like you see in lots of ceilings. Some 24X24 but lots that are 24X48 inches. Somewhere nearby, you should find what you want. There should be several different panels of different sorts. These panels and the metal to built the framework are often called drop ceilings. If they can't direct you to the drop ceiling stuff-----Sorry! I find the guys behind the contractor service counter usually know their stuff better than other clerks.


----------



## Zoban (Apr 6, 2007)

Agreed ask for where the T-Bar ceiling supplies are located.. The Eggcrate is usually with the panels vs. with the light covers as they are more commonly used for open air returns through the ceiling.

When doing network/phone cables if I see eggcrate in the ceiling it changes the grade of cable I have to use as it's open air return.


----------



## Gumbo_Ghost (Sep 25, 2010)

I actually found it today, at a different Home Depot... Someone knew right where it was.
I however didn't buy it.

I don't really have anything to cut it with, so that's another expenditure, or looking for someone with that tool...

I don't know it didn't seem like it'd do a whole lot when I was holding it. Things I'm reading appear to be 50/50 as far as "Does it work"

I'll take my chances without it, I only have 75 Lbs of rocks anyway.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

It is quite easy to cut with side cutters.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

I used a Stanley knife last I cut egg crate


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

I would bet that Home depot would cut it to size.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Hacksaw also works but I don't use it. Before you put the rocks or water in there is a way to maybe save some grief. One biggie with rocks is dropping them when you're putting them in. Some type of padding like an old blanket or even cardboard will help. Several layers of something will keep a dropped rock from crashing so hard or scratching the glass. When the rock is down, then you can work the pad out from under. Assume the worst and hope for the best??

I never assume I'll do it right! :lol:


----------



## Zoban (Apr 6, 2007)

Side cutters
Hacksaw
jig saw
rotory tool (dremel)
standard hand saw (finer teeth are better)

will all work.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

BillD said:


> It is quite easy to cut with side cutters.


Not sure if my tool is the same, but just an angle cutter hand tool. Nip, nip, nip and done.


----------

